# Weekly Competition 2019-40



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F2 R U' R2 U' R' U R U'
*2. *U' F R' F' R U2 F2 R' F
*3. *R2 F' U R F U R' U'
*4. *R F R' U2 R F' U R' F2
*5. *U F' R2 U2 F' R F2 U2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' U' B' F' L' R F' U2 B'
*2. *D2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B U' F L U' L2 D
*3. *F2 L2 R2 F U2 B U2 L2 R2 F L2 D' F' R' U2 B U' F2 U' L' D
*4. *F' L2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F L2 D L2 F' D2 U' R B' L' F D'
*5. *R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D R' D' L2 B R' F' U2 R F

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' L2 U' R D Uw' R B L2 Uw B' Fw' Rw2 R2 D Fw Uw2 B2 D2 Uw' B' F2 Uw2 L Rw' R2 Uw' L R2 D2 B2 U L' D2 Uw' Rw R U' L2 D
*2. *Uw2 F' Uw2 B L2 R' U2 F L2 R' D B' Fw2 Rw2 B U' L2 Rw R2 D' Uw2 U2 L' Rw' R' Fw2 F R2 Uw2 L2 Rw R' D2 L Rw R' D Rw2 Uw' R'
*3. *L' R2 U2 B D' F' Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 B U' F' L R2 F D' Uw2 F' D2 Uw U2 Fw' R Uw2 L' Rw D2 B' Fw' F Uw U2 F Uw2 B U' B' F2
*4. *L' F2 Rw2 Uw' B' Fw Uw2 Rw D' Rw2 B2 Uw2 F2 L2 Fw2 U' B2 F' L2 R' Fw Uw' B' U Fw' Rw B' Fw' F2 Uw2 U' B Fw Rw D2 Fw L' Uw2 B2 Uw
*5. *B' Uw' F2 R' Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw Uw2 U B R Uw L' R' Fw' R2 Uw Fw2 R2 U' R2 F' D L' Rw2 U' Rw2 R' D U2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U L R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 B Uw2 B' Fw2 L' F' L2 B Bw2 L2 F2 U' Rw D Uw L D2 Dw Uw' B Lw' D Bw' Fw Lw' U L2 D2 Dw' L Lw D' Uw U B' F Rw' F' Rw' D2 Uw L' R2 F2 Lw R2 B Bw' Lw2 B2 D2 L' Uw2 U2 Lw2 U2 L Rw R
*2. *L' U2 L' U2 Rw R Bw' Fw' L2 Dw2 Lw D L2 U B F2 U2 L R2 F Rw Uw' R2 Fw U' F Dw' Fw2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 Rw' Fw D' Uw2 U' Bw2 Lw B2 Bw R D2 Dw2 B2 F' Rw Bw L B Fw' Dw2 Uw U' Fw L R2 B2
*3. *D2 L Lw R2 U Fw F R Dw B' D2 B Bw F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 Rw' R' Bw2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 D Uw2 U2 B Bw2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 D2 B Bw2 Uw' B2 Fw F' L' Rw2 Bw Fw L2 B2 D2 Dw Uw B' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F' Uw' U' F' D' Dw2 Uw2
*4. *D2 Uw2 U2 F2 L' Lw' R' B' F2 Uw2 R2 F2 D' F Uw2 F2 D' Lw' D2 Dw' Fw' D U Rw' R Dw2 L Uw' Rw R' F U Lw B' Rw2 Bw2 F D Uw' L' Uw2 B2 Bw' Uw Lw2 Rw2 R U' B L R2 Uw2 Rw Dw2 F' D' Fw' F Lw2 D'
*5. *Dw R2 F2 L Lw2 D2 Uw' L U2 B' Fw F2 Rw2 F D2 Bw Lw Rw2 D B' F2 Lw D Uw U' Fw F' Uw' L D' Rw' Uw R2 Dw Uw' R D' R2 U Lw2 B' Bw F' D' Fw' L' R' Dw' Bw2 Lw F Lw' Rw2 R F2 Lw R2 Dw2 Lw2 R

*6x6x6*
*1. *D' L 2B' 3U 2U L' 2R 3F2 2U2 2F2 D' 2U2 U2 3R 2F' D 2D2 2B 2F2 D 2U' F2 2L 3R2 B' 2F' 3U F D 3F2 3R' 2U2 L' R2 3U 2F2 2U' 2B' L 3R' 2R' B2 L' 2L2 B' 2F2 2D2 2L R' 2B2 2D2 2F' F 2U2 2B' R 3U 3R' 2U' 2F2 F' 2L2 2R' 3F2 3R2 B2 L' 3R' 2R 2D'
*2. *L' 2U2 2F 2U' L' B F L2 F L 2R2 U 3R' 2B2 3R' 3U' B2 3U 2R R 2F' 3U2 2U' U2 L 2B2 2F2 3U2 2U' 2R F U' F' U' 3R2 2R2 2B2 R B 2B 3F 2F' 2R2 2D U2 F' R' B 2U U R2 2U 3R2 2B2 2D2 2U' U 3F2 L2 B' D' 2B2 2L 2R2 B2 3R2 F' R F2 R2
*3. *D2 F R 2F2 3U R 2D 2U2 U 2F2 U' L2 R F2 2R2 2F D2 3R2 F2 2D' R 3U 2L' 3R 2R 2F L 2R 2F2 L' 2L2 2U2 U2 3R 3F 3R 2D2 3U B' 3F2 D' B2 2B F2 U F' 2R 2U2 2R' 2D2 F 2L 2U 2B2 2L B 3R2 F2 3R' B 2B2 2R' F2 R' 2D2 2R 3U' 2U 2R 2B'
*4. *2B2 2L2 3U2 F' 2U' L2 R2 2D 2U U L 3R 2U2 B' 2B2 D 2L' D2 2U2 2B' 2L 3R2 F 2L' B' 2B' U2 2B' 3F' 2D 2U2 2B 2F2 F 2L' 3R2 2F U 2B' 3F 3R2 B2 2F' F 2R' 3U B' L2 2L2 2R' 3U 2R2 2U2 2B 2D2 3R2 2D2 2B 3R 2R' 2U' L B2 2D' 2U 2F L' 3R2 3U 2R'
*5. *3F' 2L2 2F' 2L B' U2 3F2 3U 3R' R2 2F 3R2 3U 2F2 L 2R U2 B 2B2 3F F 2L' 3R' 2R 3F2 R U' 3F' 3U' L' B2 2B 2F2 R' D' 2D F' 2U 2B' 2F2 D' 2U 2B F2 2U' U 2F2 3U' 3F' 2R2 D 2D 3R 2F2 3U2 U' L' 2L 2R2 3U 3F 2F D' 2D' 3U' 2L' R' 2D' R2 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 2B2 2F 3D' 2R' 2B2 3B2 3F2 2L 2R' 2D' 3B' 3F' 3L2 3F2 3R2 B' 2R 3D' 2U' L 2B' 2D 3R R' 2U' B' 3F 2F2 2D' 2B2 2F R' 2U 2R F' 2L 2R' 3D' 3U U2 2L2 D' U B' 2B' 3D' 3F 2L 2F F2 L F' 3U 2L' R B' 3F 3D2 3R D2 R F' 3L2 3R2 3B2 2D' 3U 2U2 F' R U 3R' 2R 3B2 D' 2R D2 R2 3B2 D U 3L 2R2 2B 3B2 3F' 3U' L2 3L2 2D' B 3F' U' L U 3L2 3U2 2B 3D2
*2. *3D 2B' D2 2D U2 B2 2U2 L' B 3B' 2F F 3D2 2B 3B' 3D' 2R2 3F' 3D 3U' 2U' 3R 2F 3D 3B F' 3L' 2B' 3F2 2F 2R' 2U' U' 2F2 2D' 2U2 R B2 2B2 D2 3U2 3R2 2D' 3F2 2R2 F2 D L' 2B2 3F F' U' L' 3L 2U 2B2 F' 2U' 2F2 2D' B2 2D 3U2 F2 3R' 2R2 D B2 2B' 2R F' 2L2 R B2 2B 3F L2 2R' 2D2 B 3L2 3D2 2R 3F2 3L2 3B2 3L' 2R' 2F2 D' 3L2 2B' 3B2 2F' 3L' B2 3B' 2L' 2R' F
*3. *3L2 2D2 L' 3L2 2F2 3U 2L R 3F2 3R' 2D 3D2 2U2 L 2R2 F' U2 2B' 3F' 2F U2 3B2 3F2 3R' 2R' F' 2U 2B D' 3U 2U2 L2 B2 2B 2D U L' 2F' 2R 3F' 2D' B2 3F2 L' 3L2 B' D' 3D 2U 2L2 3L' 2R2 2F2 L' D' 2L R' 3U 2U 3L2 2F U2 L B 3D2 B2 2L' 3D2 2L 2U' 3L' D 3F2 2R' 2U2 2R2 2D2 F' 2L2 3B2 3U' 2F2 D' 2L2 2B 2F2 3D 2B' 3R2 2U' U' L 3B' 3R 2D2 2L2 2F' 2R 2B 3U
*4. *3U L2 2L 2U2 L' 2L2 2F2 3D' 3B2 F 2U 3R B D' 2D' 3D2 U' 3L' 2R' 3F2 L U' F2 3R 3B' 3L2 3F 2D2 B2 3B 3F F2 D' 3B2 D2 R 2B2 2R2 3D2 3F 2F 3D2 F 2D 2L 2U L 3F2 L2 3D' U2 2L2 3R2 R' 3B' F2 U2 3B' 2L2 3R R2 3U L 3L2 2F' 3R U2 2B2 2D2 U' 2B2 3R' 3D2 3L2 2R2 3U 2R U' L' 2U' R2 U' 2F' U 3B2 D2 2D' 3F2 L2 3L R' 2D 3D 3B' 2U 2R B 3B' 2R 3F2
*5. *D2 B' 2R' R 3U 2U' B R2 3U' 2U 3B2 2R2 D 3U' 2L' 3L2 3R 2R2 3F' 2F2 D B2 2B' L2 D2 B L2 F' 3D' 3U2 R2 3U F' 2D L' B R' B 2B2 3B2 F2 3D U2 3L2 3R2 D' 2B' 3F F R 2F D 2F2 F 3U2 R' 2U2 U F2 D 3R 3F 2R2 3D 3U' 3L 2F 2U 3R' B2 2R D2 L U' 3F 2L2 3D 2U 3B' D' 3D' L' 2F' D 2U' F U2 R' 3B 2U' 3B 3F F2 2U L2 2L 2D' 3L' R2 F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F U2 F' U' R2 F2
*2. *F' R F' U F2 R' F'
*3. *R U' F' R U F2 U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D' L' R2 F B D' R D' U B' D L2 U' R F D2 U' L' Fw Uw2
*2. *F L2 F' L2 D' U2 R' U' B2 R' U D' L U F R2 D R' B U R2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *U2 D2 B' L' F R' B' D2 B2 L' R2 U2 L' R' U D R2 F R' U2 Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' R U2 B2 F2 U B' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw' Rw2 D' Fw' D Rw Fw F' D2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw F2 U2 R2 F D' Uw' L D2 Uw2 U' Rw F2 Uw2 Fw R B2 D'
*2. *L Rw R' F2 U' Rw' B2 F L' Rw' R D2 Uw2 Rw' D Uw2 R2 Uw R' D' F' L Fw F R2 F' U' R2 D B2 Fw R' D Fw D2 R2 D' F2 D R
*3. *Uw2 L Rw2 F2 Rw Fw2 R' Uw' R B2 L2 Uw' F' Uw L B2 Fw F D2 U2 B2 Fw' F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' D' B' F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F R2 B Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw Dw' L' B L2 Rw2 D' U F R' B2 Lw' F Rw' D' L Bw' F' U L Bw Fw' Lw' F' R2 Bw F Lw' Bw Fw Rw' Fw' F2 L Lw U Lw U Bw2 U B' R2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 Dw' Bw2 Rw D2 Uw' Rw' Bw2 Lw2 Uw R' D' Dw' Uw2 Lw
*2. *D2 Rw2 U Bw2 Dw F Dw2 U' F' L D' Rw R2 Bw2 Lw F2 Uw Fw2 Rw B' D U Lw D' Dw Uw Rw' U2 Bw' Fw' F Rw2 B' L Rw2 D Uw' Fw' Uw L Uw' Bw U' Bw2 F2 Rw Fw' R2 B' L2 B2 Fw2 D Uw2 R' B' Bw2 Dw Fw2 R
*3. *Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw Rw2 R Dw' U Bw2 F2 L2 Fw' Uw' B D2 Uw R2 Dw' Bw' Lw Uw' U2 Bw' Fw Dw B' Rw2 R' F2 R' U B' U' Fw2 R Bw2 Rw Bw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 L D' Dw2 Bw' L B Fw2 D2 L2 Lw2 Uw U L2 Fw Lw' R' Bw' Lw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' 2L' 2B2 F2 R' 3U2 2R2 3F' 2R F' U2 R B2 3F' 3R2 2B 2U2 U 3R B 3U' U 2B2 2U2 2B' U' L' 2B L 3F' 2R' F' 2U 3R 2D U' 2B 3R R 3F 2U 2F L' R 2F 3R 2B' 2L D' 2R' 3F' 3U' F2 D' B U 2F2 L' B' L 3R' 2D' 2U2 2L' 2B F' R' 2D' B2 2F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 2B L2 3B2 3L 2R2 R2 2B2 3R' R' F' 3R2 3F2 2U 3F' 3U 2R R' 3F' 2F' D2 2U' U2 2R' B 2L' 2R F 2D2 B2 3U' F2 U2 3B 2D2 U' 3R 2R' 2F2 L' 2F2 2D' 3D2 U2 F' D' 2R' U' 3F 3L' 2D2 3B 3F2 3L2 3R2 R 3D2 2F2 R 2U' B' 2R 2U' 2F F2 3R U' 2R2 B' D2 2D 3U' B2 F2 3L2 B2 3B' 3R2 2U' R 3U' 2F 2U L2 3L 2D' 3U U' 2R' 3U2 3F 3R' 3U2 3L2 3B 3F' 3R2 2U' 2L' 3U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R U F' R F2 R L2 D2 F B L B' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 F' Rw Uw
*2. *F B D2 F2 U F' D' U' R F B' L U F' R' B' U' D R Fw' Uw
*3. *L2 D' R2 U' D B R' B' R U2 D2 B' R U F2 R' U D B F' R2 Fw Uw'
*4. *B2 R2 D2 U R D B' L2 U2 R' D2 U' R' B' R' D L' F' R B2 L' Fw' Uw2
*5. *F' B U R' L2 D2 U2 L2 R F B L U' R F R' F2 D2 B' Rw' Uw'
*6. *F2 D' L2 U F B R2 U' F' U' D' L' U D B2 D' U' L D2 B2 Rw Uw2
*7. *U' F2 R2 B L R B L B U L2 U2 R' L2 D2 B R2 L' F2 B2 Rw2
*8. *L' R' F2 U' L2 U L B2 D' B2 L2 R B L' B' D2 R' F' R U F Rw2 Uw
*9. *L' F' R' F2 L' D' B2 F2 R' F2 L2 B' L2 U R D B2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*10. *B F2 R' D F L2 F' D F2 L2 R D2 F' L R2 U2 L2 F' B2 Rw Uw'
*11. *D F R' L U2 L D U R D' L R D' B2 L' R' U2 L' F R2 F' Rw Uw'
*12. *R2 B' R2 F2 R' L F' L B' R L2 F' D' R2 F L2 B' D F Rw' Uw
*13. *B L2 R F2 R2 D B' F' R' D' U2 F2 L2 B R2 F U2 D2 F2 R Fw' Uw2
*14. *B D' U R2 L B U' R2 U' R2 B2 D' F B R2 F B2 R' D Rw Uw2
*15. *B2 L' R' B2 F2 D' F' D B' D2 L2 B D2 L R B' F' L R' U2 Rw Uw
*16. *F2 L2 R2 U2 R D F R B U' L2 R2 F R' L D' B U F U Fw Uw2
*17. *D L2 R' D2 R D' U2 R' F' U R' U2 L2 R D2 U B' D F2 U Rw Uw'
*18. *R2 U' D' R' B F' D F' L2 D2 B' F D' U F D U' R' U' F2 R' Uw
*19. *U' R F R L2 D' F2 R' L2 B2 F D2 U B2 F' R' U' L' R2 F Uw2
*20. *B' L' B2 L2 F' B L2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 B' R B2 F R D2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*21. *U' D2 F' D2 L F2 L' D2 B2 R' U B' U B' F' L2 B' F' U B2 Rw' Uw
*22. *B F' D2 U2 B D2 L' U2 D B U2 B' R D2 U2 L2 F' B2 L U2 L' Fw Uw2
*23. *F L2 F D2 U2 F2 L U' B2 D2 F' U2 F' R' L B D2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*24. *L2 D L' R2 U' D2 R L' D L R2 U L2 R2 U F2 R B F' D L Fw' Uw'
*25. *L2 B2 F2 U' D' R U' F L F U L U B' L' U2 R' U' F2 B2 Rw Uw2
*26. *B F2 U D F' D R F' D' U' F' U2 D' B R' F U D2 L Fw' Uw2
*27. *L' F2 B2 U R' F D' U2 B2 R2 D F D U' R L2 U' D' B D Rw Uw
*28. *L F' B2 U' D' B' L' U2 L U' F2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 B2 U' R U2 L' Fw' Uw'
*29. *R L B2 F' U D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R' F2 B' L F U2 B' F U2 Fw Uw
*30. *F U L' U B2 U2 F2 D' F' R2 F U L' F' L' D2 U' L' U' L2 B2 Rw Uw
*31. *D B' F R' B2 U2 D R' L' D2 B L2 D2 F D2 L2 R' U B Rw' Uw2
*32. *F' R B L2 D2 U' B U2 R F2 L2 R D U' L R' B D B' D' Rw' Uw
*33. *D U' L' D2 R' D' B' L U' L' R F L B L2 F' B2 L2 R' B D' Rw2 Uw
*34. *F' U2 R L2 D' R U' B' D2 U' B F U2 D' L' D' B2 R F' U' Fw Uw2
*35. *U F R2 U F R F2 R' D' F' L2 B L2 R U' L2 D R2 D L2 D' Fw Uw2
*36. *R2 U' B2 D2 R' L D2 L2 F L' B' F' L' R D2 L D2 L U2 F Rw Uw
*37. *F' D2 U' B D' L F' B2 L2 F2 R' L' B' R' F' B2 L' F' U B Uw2
*38. *U2 F U B2 F2 L2 F L D L2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U' L B D2 R' Fw' Uw
*39. *D2 U2 R' U D R' F' D L2 R' U' F2 L F' B' U2 L R' F2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*40. *R F2 L2 B L' B D' R2 U' R D2 U2 R' D' U F' D U' L' F Rw2 Uw
*41. *U F R L' B' D B' L' R D' B D2 R D' U L R2 U' F' U' Rw
*42. *B' U' R' F2 U' F' R L2 U D' R' B' R U B2 R' U D2 F2 Rw'
*43. *F2 U2 F L B F2 L2 U D F2 D' R' B2 L R' U D B' F' Rw2 Uw2
*44. *B2 L R' D' U' F2 B D L' U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 B' U' R2 D L2 D Fw' Uw
*45. *R' U B2 F L' D2 B2 D' F L2 U F2 U' L R' F2 D B D' Fw' Uw'
*46. *B U B' D2 L' D' L B R2 U D' R F2 B' R2 B2 L2 B L' Fw Uw
*47. *U2 B2 D2 R D' L2 R' B R B' L2 R2 B' D R' F R2 D B2 U2 R' Fw Uw2
*48. *F' B D U L F2 B U' D B L2 D B R U F R' L B2 Rw' Uw
*49. *R2 B2 L' D2 F' B2 R2 F R2 D2 R D' B' F R U' B U R' Fw' Uw2
*50. *D2 R2 B2 L2 R B' F2 U B' L' U2 L D R2 L' D2 B' U' F2 D Fw Uw
*51. *L' R F' U' F' B' D' R' B' D2 F2 U B2 R U' L2 B2 U2 B Rw2 Uw
*52. *R' L2 F U F' B R2 L' B F' D2 L B2 D F2 U' B' F' R2 F Rw Uw2
*53. *B R' B' D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F' U D2 L' U' D B' F R Fw Uw2
*54. *F' R' U R' U2 B' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L' B' U2 B F2 L2 D' F Rw Uw'
*55. *L R2 B2 D' L D U2 R U' D F R2 F2 D' R2 B U' R' D' F2 Rw' Uw2
*56. *R' D' B R' L F2 D R' F' R2 D F D' L2 F2 L F2 D2 L' D2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*57. *U2 B F' D2 B' D R2 B' R D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 B U Rw Uw'
*58. *D L2 B2 R2 B2 F' U' D' L D2 U2 R' B R L B' R' B2 L2 Fw' Uw
*59. *L F2 D2 L B D U2 F L2 U R' F U2 D L B L' R U' Fw Uw2
*60. *L D L D2 L2 D' B' U' F D2 U' L' R U L D' B R2 D2 L' Fw' Uw
*61. *F L U L2 B' L' D2 L' B D' B2 U2 D2 L' F2 D F2 R D2 F' Rw2 Uw
*62. *D2 L' F' R D2 R F' L' D B2 F D L B2 L' D' R2 U' D' B U2 Rw Uw'
*63. *F2 L U' R' F2 U2 R F' R' F L R' U2 B F2 L' U2 F2 B' D Fw Uw2
*64. *B' U2 L F B U' D' F2 D' F' B2 L2 F' L2 R F2 L2 R' U2 B' Rw'
*65. *F' L' R2 B' L2 D B2 F L' F' L2 F D B2 F2 U F' D2 F L Fw' Uw
*66. *D2 F D2 B' D2 B U D R F' D' U2 L' R F L' B2 U F Rw' Uw2
*67. *D' R' U2 R L F2 R U2 R2 B D L B' R' L2 U2 B L R' Fw' Uw2
*68. *R F2 D2 R2 F B' L D2 L F2 L2 F' L D L2 D' L R D2 R' Fw Uw2
*69. *L R' F' R' L' D R2 L' F D U' F' D R2 L D U' L2 U' D' Rw' Uw'
*70. *L' B L' D F L' F B U R' F D L D2 F' R2 D' R' D2 R L Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' F2 D2 U2 L2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U L' B2 D' U' L2 F2 U2
*2. *R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B' U L2 D' F' D2 B' R F2 R2
*3. *D2 B' F2 U2 B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' U' B R2 U' B R' B2 F2 L2 B
*4. *L U D' B2 R L2 U B' L' F U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U2 L2
*5. *F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R F D2 L' D L U2 B R B' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' D' B D2 F' D' U' B U' F'
*2. *F2 L2 D U2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 F U L' U F' U F' L' F
*3. *U F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U' B L2 D U' L D2 F L2 F2 U
*4. *L2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' L' D R' F D2 R2 U' R
*5. *L' F B' R2 F2 D' L B R' U2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U F2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U2 R' B D L R' U2 B' R F L' D'
*2. *F2 U' L2 U B2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' L U2 F' U F R2 U'
*3. *L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 B R F' U' B2 U2 F2 R' U R2 F'
*4. *U2 R' B2 D2 R F2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 L B' L' U2 F U
*5. *L' B' R' U' D2 L' D F2 B2 U F R2 L2 B U2 F R2 F L2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B F2 R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 L2 R2 F R' F2 D L U R2 B' D' B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L D2 B' R F2 D2 R' F D L F2 R L D2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D B2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R D U' R' B D U2 B R' B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R F R2 U2 R' U'
*3. *B L' B' R' L U' R' F' L F D2 B' L2 F' B2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2
*4. *Uw2 U L2 R2 Uw' F Rw2 R D' R' B Rw Uw' R2 F L' Fw2 F D2 Fw R' Uw2 U Rw2 F Rw' B D R D2 L R' U L2 R2 Fw' Uw2 U' R2 U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 R2 U' F2 U'
*3. *R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D' B2 L' B' L R D U R'
*4. *Rw2 R' U' B' Fw' F2 Uw2 U' R2 Fw F Uw2 R' D2 Rw2 R' B2 D2 Fw' D' Rw' Uw' R' Fw' F' R2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 B F' L2 R B R U Rw' Uw
*5. *Dw U R' U L2 Lw2 Bw F' Dw Bw2 Dw Fw Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw' U' Bw2 F' Rw' Bw R' B Bw' Uw' R D Dw2 Fw L2 Rw' R U B2 Bw Fw Dw Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 U Bw' Uw' F' R D2 R2 B Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw Dw2 U' L Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F' U R U2 R F2 R2
*3. *B2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R B D' L' D' U' R' D R B
*4. *Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw' F2 D2 B2 R Fw F R Fw R B U L U' L2 B2 D2 Uw U2 Rw2 B2 L' R2 Uw' Fw' R' U B2 L2 Uw U' L' Rw' R2 F' R' D
*5. *Rw' R U2 L Rw' B Bw2 L Bw' D B' Fw Dw' Bw2 D' L D' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' Bw2 L2 D Dw U F2 Uw' Rw2 U' L2 B2 U' Lw Rw2 Bw' Lw R Bw' Rw2 D B2 Dw' Uw2 U Fw L R Fw2 Dw' B Bw2 Rw R2 B Bw2 L F Rw R' Uw
*6. *3U2 2F2 D2 U 3R2 2D B' 2F' D2 2D2 3U L' 2U 2L' D2 F' D2 3U2 F' 3U2 U2 2B D' L2 2F' F2 2U 2R' 2F2 F' D' L' B' 2R' D 3R 2U' R2 3F F2 D' 2D' 2U' R2 2B 2F' D2 L' 2R2 R' 3U' 3F D 3U2 3R' R2 2B' 3F' D2 3U' 2L 3R 2B' 3R 2B' 3R2 F2 3U2 L' B

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' R U' R F' U2 R U' R U2
*3. *D2 B2 L' U2 R D2 F2 R' D2 R B U L B F U' L2 B U2 R2
*4. *B Fw2 D Fw L2 B2 Fw' Rw2 D' U R D U2 L F' D2 Uw2 L2 U F2 D2 Uw B' Fw' F2 Uw' R2 B' Fw2 L2 Fw' Rw Uw2 U Rw' F L Rw' B' Uw
*5. *F R' D2 Uw' Rw' Fw' Dw Lw2 Uw Bw2 F Dw' Bw2 L2 Dw Rw2 R2 Bw2 Fw Lw' F D' Uw R' Bw2 Rw2 Uw Bw' U' R B' L Fw2 L' B' Bw' Fw' F' U2 B2 L2 Bw L Bw2 Dw Rw D2 R D2 Fw' L' D' Uw Bw2 Rw2 B Bw L' Dw2 Uw
*6. *2D2 3U 2B 2D 3U2 2L' 3R 2R' 3F U' B' 3F 2L' 2D 2R' 2F' D2 F2 2U 2R 2B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 2F' 3U' B' L R 2D 2R D' 2B' F D' 2D2 2U' U L B' 2L2 2R 3F' R' 2F' U2 3R 2U2 2L' 3U2 2L F' D2 B2 3F2 D2 3U R' 2B2 U' 3R R 2F U2 3R' 2D 3R D2 2B
*7. *2B D2 2F D2 3B' D 2R' 2B 2D' 3U' U 3B 3F' 2R' 3D2 F 3D' 3U B2 3B2 3U' 2U 3F2 2F' F2 2D2 3D 2B2 3F 3D2 L' D 2R2 B2 3L 2R' 2D2 2R2 U' 3L' 3D' 2U' 2F2 3R2 3F U2 R2 3F' 2D' 2B 2R' B2 3U2 R 2D2 2B2 3L2 2R' 2D 3U 2U2 L2 2B' 2F2 L2 2U L2 2L' 3F' 3D 3U B 2F 3R2 3B2 3F' 3D' 2B 2F' 3L' B' 3L2 R 2D2 3L F' 2R2 2B' L' 3D 3F' F2 U 3B2 3F2 R2 B' 3D 3U' 2F

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR5- DL5+ UL6+ U5- R0+ D2- L5+ ALL1+ y2 U5+ R2- D5- L1+ ALL2- UL 
*2. *UR4- DR3+ DL3+ UL0+ U1+ R3- D6+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R1+ D5- L1- ALL4- UR UL 
*3. *UR1+ DR3+ DL3- UL4+ U1- R1- D1+ L4- ALL5- y2 U1+ R2+ D5+ L5- ALL2- UR DR UL 
*4. *UR4- DR0+ DL3+ UL3+ U3- R3- D5- L1- ALL3+ y2 U4- R1- D5- L3- ALL3+ UR DR UL 
*5. *UR5- DR4+ DL1+ UL5+ U3- R2+ D0+ L0+ ALL5+ y2 U4- R6+ D1- L3- ALL0+ UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' B' U R L' B' R l' r b u'
*2. *U L' R L U' B R L l b' u'
*3. *U' L U' L' U R' L B' r
*4. *L U' R' B R' L B' L' l' u
*5. *L B' L R' B' U' R l' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 6) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4)
*2. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 6) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 2)
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 2)
*4. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (6, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B R B R U L' B U' B U R'
*2. *L B R B L' R' B' U B' U L'
*3. *B U R' U B' L' B' U L' B' R
*4. *U R B R B L R U R' B' R
*5. *U L U B' R' U' L' R' L' B' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R2 F R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U2
*3. *D F2 D B2 U F2 D R2 D R2 D2 F' L2 D' U' R' F' R2 F2 U L2
*4. *L2 Fw' Rw R' Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw2 L Rw2 Uw' L' B' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 B2 U Rw' B2 F U2 F' D Uw' U2 F' Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw' R Fw' R2 F U' Fw2 R' Uw2
*5. *D2 Bw' Fw L Bw' Lw' Dw Lw2 R2 B F L R F' Lw Rw' R' F D' R2 Bw2 R2 D2 Uw Lw2 B D2 L B L R' B Bw R' Fw2 D U2 L Lw Rw R Bw2 F2 Lw' D' L Lw2 R' B D Dw2 F2 L' R2 Fw' Uw Bw2 Fw F' Uw2
*OH. *L' U2 B' L D R2 D2 R' U2 F' U D R2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 L2
*Clock. *UR2- DR1- DL2+ UL4- U6+ R0+ D3+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U5+ R0+ D5+ L4- ALL2- UR 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *B L' U' R B' U R' l' r b' u'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, 6) /
*Skewb. *U B R L' U' R' U' R L' R L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' b' B R F l' L' b' f' l B L R' B' F' R F R' F
*2. *R b B f' F' r f' r b' L R' B' F R' B F L' R'
*3. *B' R b l' r R' b r' b' B' F R B F' R' F' L B
*4. *L' B' F b l' L r' b l r F R F' R B L R B
*5. *L' B' F' f' l r' R f r L B' F' L R' B L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Lw L' Rw' U R Uw L Bw Lw' B' Rw' Uw Rw' Uw' Bw Lw' Bw Lw Uw u' l' r b'
*2. *Rw Bw L B Lw Rw U R' Bw L' R' Uw Rw Uw Rw Lw' Uw' Rw' u l' r' b
*3. *Lw' U B Lw' U Bw L Rw U R' Bw R' Uw' Lw' Rw Lw' Rw Bw Lw' Bw Rw l b
*4. *B Lw Bw' U' R' Bw' Lw L' B' Rw U Bw' Uw' Rw Lw' Bw' Rw Lw' Rw l r
*5. *Lw U R Bw U B' Uw Rw B Uw' R' Rw Bw' Lw Uw Lw Bw' Uw' r b'


----------



## asacuber (Oct 6, 2019)

not sure whether this guy is trolling or he just genuinely doesn't know what niss is...

Also, a bug: When someone has only 1 event in their profile, the results for that event don't show up.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 6, 2019)

Shouldn't it be changed to TheCubicle.com by now? @Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Shouldn't it be changed to TheCubicle.com by now? @Mike Hughey


Ugh, I thought I had fixed that a long time ago. I'll try to get it changed soon, perhaps for next week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2019)

asacuber said:


> not sure whether this guy is trolling or he just genuinely doesn't know what niss is...


I have attempted to correct this.



> Also, a bug: When someone has only 1 event in their profile, the results for that event don't show up.


I suspect this is a known bug; when someone does not have specifically 2x2x2 in their profile, the results at the bottom of the page are blank. I do hope to fix this bug someday, but have not had time. But for now, there is a workaround: in the list of "Current Personal Records", click on the desired event name - the results for that event will appear at the bottom of the page, and then the event icons will begin to work to switch between the events that person has competed in.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2019)

Results for week 40: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(156)
1.  1.55 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.59 MichaelNielsen
3.  1.63 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  1.64 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  1.71 Sean Hartman
6.  1.82 Legomanz
7.  1.86 Lachlan Stephens
7.  1.86 OriginalUsername
9.  1.87 ExultantCarn
10.  1.93 asacuber
11.  1.96 PokeCubes
12.  2.14 Angry_Mob
13.  2.19 wuque man
14.  2.33 Michał Krasowski
15.  2.42 David ep
16.  2.46 PlatonCuber
17.  2.55 pantu2000
18.  2.59 thecubingwizard
19.  2.63 Helmer Ewert
19.  2.63 DhruvA
21.  2.66 JoXCuber
21.  2.66 turtwig
23.  2.71 cuberkid10
24.  2.78 NathanaelCubes
25.  2.82 AlphaCam625
26.  2.83 TheBreadCuber
27.  2.85 [email protected]
28.  2.87 ichcubegern
29.  2.89 tJardigradHe
29.  2.89 Trig0n
29.  2.89 MTOBEIYF
29.  2.89 AidanNoogie
33.  2.90 Luke Garrett
34.  2.97 parkertrager
35.  2.99 jancsi02
36.  3.01 Wilhelm
37.  3.11 jaysammey777
38.  3.15 DGCubes
39.  3.18 Shadowjockey
40.  3.23 mihnea3000
41.  3.25 Color Cuber
42.  3.29 Cuber2113
43.  3.34 Zeke Mackay
44.  3.35 OwenB
45.  3.36 riz3ndrr
46.  3.44 Clément B.
47.  3.45 Ontricus
48.  3.48 TheCube4226
49.  3.49 Brayden Adams
50.  3.50 Dylan Swarts
51.  3.52 eyeball321
51.  3.52 SpiFunTastic
53.  3.53 NewoMinx
54.  3.54 BradyCubes08
55.  3.56 tc kruber
56.  3.64 Logan
57.  3.65 João Vinicius
58.  3.67 TheTylerDean
59.  3.68 u Cube
59.  3.68 Sub1Hour
61.  3.70 Coinman_
61.  3.70 bennettstouder
63.  3.71 [email protected]
64.  3.72 MCuber
65.  3.73 Rollercoasterben
66.  3.74 jackeyguy
67.  3.77 Cooki348
68.  3.78 MartinN13
69.  3.79 monstercuber
70.  3.81 BradenTheMagician
70.  3.81 Michael DeLaRosa
72.  3.86 ARandomCuber
73.  3.95 DesertWolf
74.  3.96 Nohagtrede
75.  4.02 Toothcraver55
76.  4.08 JMHCubed
77.  4.14 V.Kochergin
78.  4.17 Little Sunrise
78.  4.17 Abhi
80.  4.19 Antto Pitkänen
81.  4.20 jvier
82.  4.25 ThatLucas
83.  4.26 trav1
83.  4.26 Aadil- ali
85.  4.27 RileyN23
86.  4.30 Natanael
86.  4.30 Immolated-Marmoset
88.  4.31 Jmuncuber
89.  4.32 begiuli65
90.  4.35 GTGil
91.  4.38 Aleksandar Dukleski
92.  4.39 BleachedTurtle
93.  4.40 Axel Lönnstedt
94.  4.41 Utkarsh Ashar
95.  4.42 abhijat
96.  4.43 Parke187
96.  4.43 gutte02
98.  4.46 Keenan Johnson
99.  4.47 Liam Wadek
99.  4.47 Koen van Aller
101.  4.48 Fred Lang
102.  4.50 swankfukinc
103.  4.52 Laura
104.  4.53 Julio974
105.  4.74 HooverCuber
106.  4.76 whatshisbucket
107.  4.79 thatkid
108.  4.83 dhafin
109.  4.84 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
109.  4.84 Alpha cuber
111.  4.85 MattP98
112.  4.91 danvie
113.  4.92 oliver sitja sichel
114.  5.01 epride17
114.  5.01 Isaac Latta
116.  5.03 niclas.mach
116.  5.03 d2polld
118.  5.08 bhoffman492
119.  5.14 VIBE_ZT
120.  5.22 sascholeks
121.  5.25 InlandEmpireCuber
122.  5.35 Poketube6681
123.  5.36 brad711
124.  5.37 wearephamily1719
125.  5.43 omg cuber
126.  5.46 fun at the joy
126.  5.46 The Blockhead
128.  5.56 pizzacrust
129.  5.75 Last Layer King
129.  5.75 Billybong378
131.  5.78 nevinscph
132.  5.80 UnknownCanvas
133.  5.96 MrLunarWolf
134.  5.99 goidlon
134.  5.99 Cubinwitdapizza
136.  6.01 Ian Pang
137.  6.02 sigalig
138.  6.07 John Benwell
139.  6.10 Aman Kamath
140.  6.28 Glomnipotent
141.  6.61 Mike Hughey
142.  6.79 [email protected]
142.  6.79 toinou06cubing
144.  6.82 Nayano
145.  6.88 OriEy
146.  6.89 Thelegend12
147.  7.13 jake.levine
148.  7.21 Comvat
149.  7.42 J6642
150.  8.76 One Wheel
151.  8.83 freshcuber.de
152.  9.50 PingPongCuber
153.  11.26 Jacck
154.  12.30 Apolo
155.  12.57 MatsBergsten
156.  16.71 cougarscratch


*3x3x3*(192)
1.  6.97 Luke Garrett
2.  7.36 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  7.55 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  8.05 OriginalUsername
5.  8.13 wuque man
6.  8.33 thecubingwizard
7.  8.40 cuberkid10
8.  8.44 Jscuber
9.  8.51 Zeke Mackay
10.  8.60 parkertrager
11.  8.85 Sean Hartman
12.  8.88 David ep
13.  8.89 jancsi02
14.  8.97 jaysammey777
15.  9.00 tJardigradHe
16.  9.03 uesyuu
17.  9.06 Lachlan Stephens
18.  9.11 PokeCubes
19.  9.18 RileyN23
20.  9.34 BradyCubes08
21.  9.39 MichaelNielsen
22.  9.53 mihnea3000
22.  9.53 AidanNoogie
24.  9.54 Legomanz
25.  9.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  9.64 turtwig
26.  9.64 tc kruber
28.  9.65 TheBreadCuber
29.  9.77 Shadowjockey
30.  9.83 gutte02
31.  9.84 boroc226han
32.  9.85 JoXCuber
33.  9.86 [email protected]
34.  10.01 Michał Krasowski
35.  10.07 Toothcraver55
36.  10.24 G2013
37.  10.26 AlphaCam625
38.  10.33 asacuber
39.  10.40 GenTheThief
40.  10.48 NathanaelCubes
41.  10.52 Ontricus
42.  10.57 BradenTheMagician
43.  10.69 DhruvA
44.  10.71 MartinN13
45.  10.75 Laura
46.  10.81 ichcubegern
47.  10.85 Logan
48.  10.87 ExultantCarn
49.  10.89 Little Sunrise
50.  11.03 jvier
51.  11.04 GTGil
52.  11.08 Clément B.
53.  11.10 MTOBEIYF
54.  11.11 Keroma12
55.  11.21 TipsterTrickster
55.  11.21 MCuber
55.  11.21 NewoMinx
58.  11.23 Cooki348
59.  11.29 V.Kochergin
60.  11.31 ARandomCuber
61.  11.47 xpoes
62.  11.49 niclas.mach
63.  11.52 Helmer Ewert
64.  11.61 DGCubes
65.  11.78 Keenan Johnson
65.  11.78 sigalig
67.  11.82 jackeyguy
68.  11.92 Color Cuber
69.  11.93 ftRouxles
70.  11.99 Michael DeLaRosa
71.  12.11 Wilhelm
72.  12.14 monstercuber
73.  12.25 Axel Lönnstedt
74.  12.27 riz3ndrr
75.  12.46 Ian Pang
76.  12.47 JMHCubed
76.  12.47 Glomnipotent
78.  12.48 20luky3
79.  12.52 [email protected]
80.  12.55 fun at the joy
81.  12.64 Cuber2113
82.  12.69 Liam Wadek
83.  12.80 danvie
84.  12.95 Trig0n
85.  13.07 TheTylerDean
86.  13.15 d2polld
87.  13.17 TheCube4226
88.  13.18 DonovanTheCool
89.  13.19 Utkarsh Ashar
90.  13.34 MattP98
91.  13.36 trav1
92.  13.52 Fred Lang
93.  13.55 Julio974
94.  13.61 Andrew Luo
95.  13.62 Parke187
96.  13.63 Koen van Aller
97.  13.64 Nohagtrede
97.  13.64 speedcube.insta
99.  13.68 brad711
100.  13.78 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
101.  13.79 abhijat
102.  13.81 The Blockhead
103.  13.99 Isaac Latta
104.  14.08 xyzzy
105.  14.09 Last Layer King
106.  14.18 sqAree
107.  14.27 BleachedTurtle
108.  14.32 eyeball321
109.  14.41 buzzteam4
110.  14.45 whatshisbucket
111.  14.50 begiuli65
112.  14.52 InlandEmpireCuber
113.  14.53 Jmuncuber
114.  14.62 revaldoah
115.  14.63 Alpha cuber
116.  14.64 João Vinicius
117.  14.66 jake.levine
117.  14.66 Sub1Hour
119.  14.70 ThatLucas
120.  14.82 [email protected]
121.  14.93 Underwatercuber
122.  14.99 Antto Pitkänen
123.  15.07 TrueONCE
124.  15.08 Aadil- ali
125.  15.11 u Cube
126.  15.14 SpiFunTastic
127.  15.17 Dylan Swarts
127.  15.17 Natanael
129.  15.24 ican97
130.  15.39 Lvl9001Wizard
131.  15.42 Rollercoasterben
132.  15.46 Zimo
133.  15.73 bhoffman492
134.  15.77 topppits
135.  15.81 John Benwell
136.  15.89 dhafin
137.  15.91 Angry_Mob
138.  15.92 Moreno van Rooijen
139.  15.93 Apolo
140.  15.95 epride17
141.  16.18 Kal-Flo
142.  16.21 sascholeks
143.  16.26 xbrandationx
144.  16.34 TheNoobCuber
145.  16.43 bennettstouder
146.  16.46 audiophile121
147.  16.49 nevinscph
148.  16.54 DesertWolf
149.  16.58 Bogdan
150.  16.62 swankfukinc
151.  16.64 Aman Kamath
152.  16.68 thatkid
153.  16.80 Immolated-Marmoset
154.  17.06 [email protected]
155.  17.07 TheKravCuber
156.  17.14 abeer1428
157.  17.67 Brayden Adams
158.  18.02 pizzacrust
159.  18.09 Poketube6681
160.  18.48 VIBE_ZT
161.  18.59 Nayano
162.  18.79 Vraj95Soni
163.  18.98 Petri Krzywacki
164.  19.09 toinou06cubing
165.  19.13 Cubinwitdapizza
166.  19.60 oliver sitja sichel
167.  19.82 UnknownCanvas
168.  20.00 Billybong378
169.  20.20 MarkA64
170.  20.60 omg cuber
171.  20.70 OriEy
172.  20.79 CurlyFries
173.  21.32 PingPongCuber
174.  21.50 HooverCuber
175.  21.81 hotufos
176.  21.83 Mike Hughey
177.  21.85 Comvat
178.  22.07 WoowyBaby
179.  24.42 goidlon
180.  24.50 One Wheel
181.  24.90 MrLunarWolf
182.  25.82 [email protected]
183.  28.30 PetrusQuber
184.  29.02 J6642
185.  29.47 Sabbir Hossain Soad
186.  29.80 Thelegend12
187.  30.24 freshcuber.de
188.  34.14 wearephamily1719
189.  35.21 MatsBergsten
190.  35.41 Jacck
191.  41.40 cougarscratch
192.  54.51 Chiggers


*4x4x4*(116)
1.  28.75 cuberkid10
2.  29.93 jancsi02
3.  30.39 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  32.77 thecubingwizard
5.  34.29 Sean Hartman
6.  34.44 Laura
7.  35.94 wuque man
8.  36.46 OriginalUsername
9.  37.61 ichcubegern
10.  37.69 PokeCubes
11.  37.78 jaysammey777
12.  38.48 NewoMinx
13.  39.14 Shadowjockey
14.  39.40 V.Kochergin
15.  39.78 TipsterTrickster
16.  40.07 Coinman_
17.  40.62 MichaelNielsen
18.  40.76 Little Sunrise
19.  41.09 DGCubes
20.  41.26 gutte02
21.  41.75 Michael DeLaRosa
22.  42.12 MCuber
23.  42.38 JoXCuber
24.  42.64 sigalig
25.  42.67 BradyCubes08
26.  43.02 Luke Garrett
27.  43.42 DhruvA
28.  43.70 Legomanz
29.  44.14 Zeke Mackay
30.  44.17 David ep
31.  44.70 niclas.mach
32.  44.83 nikodem.rudy
33.  44.90 Toothcraver55
34.  46.01 20luky3
35.  46.17 Keenan Johnson
36.  46.19 Ontricus
37.  46.30 [email protected]
38.  46.52 Zimo
39.  46.57 AlphaCam625
40.  46.62 João Vinicius
41.  46.66 trav1
42.  47.45 tc kruber
43.  47.50 jake.levine
44.  47.58 nevinscph
45.  47.59 BradenTheMagician
46.  47.74 GTGil
47.  47.98 xyzzy
48.  48.49 MattP98
49.  48.62 Dylan Swarts
50.  49.98 abhijat
51.  50.52 fun at the joy
52.  51.61 jvier
53.  51.62 TheTylerDean
54.  51.84 TheNoobCuber
55.  52.67 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
56.  53.12 thatkid
57.  53.27 bennettstouder
58.  53.58 TheCube4226
59.  53.69 Axel Lönnstedt
60.  53.72 Antto Pitkänen
61.  54.49 swankfukinc
62.  55.30 Logan
63.  55.59 ThatLucas
64.  55.66 begiuli65
65.  55.71 DesertWolf
66.  56.19 Chris Van Der Brink
67.  56.26 Sub1Hour
68.  56.53 BleachedTurtle
69.  56.81 MTOBEIYF
70.  56.91 xpoes
71.  56.97 Natanael
72.  57.21 Cooki348
73.  57.43 ARandomCuber
74.  58.06 epride17
75.  58.16 monstercuber
76.  58.62 Last Layer King
77.  58.76 d2polld
78.  58.91 John Benwell
79.  59.11 Isaac Latta
80.  59.63 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  59.75 TheBreadCuber
82.  1:00.25 whatshisbucket
83.  1:01.25 brad711
84.  1:02.82 InlandEmpireCuber
85.  1:05.38 bhoffman492
86.  1:06.78 Parke187
87.  1:06.79 Julio974
88.  1:08.13 hotufos
89.  1:11.38 Koen van Aller
90.  1:11.86 Nayano
91.  1:12.67 Alpha cuber
92.  1:13.24 VIBE_ZT
93.  1:13.68 Angry_Mob
94.  1:15.04 One Wheel
95.  1:15.72 Ian Pang
96.  1:16.60 Petri Krzywacki
97.  1:17.07 OriEy
98.  1:17.34 HooverCuber
99.  1:18.60 Jmuncuber
100.  1:23.09 pizzacrust
101.  1:23.32 TheKravCuber
102.  1:26.25 CurlyFries
103.  1:31.67 MrLunarWolf
104.  1:31.79 Immolated-Marmoset
105.  1:33.54 PingPongCuber
106.  1:33.65 Aadil- ali
107.  1:44.29 oliver sitja sichel
108.  1:47.47 Comvat
109.  1:48.16 freshcuber.de
110.  1:53.75 Thelegend12
111.  2:00.04 omg cuber
112.  2:04.90 Jacck
113.  2:16.11 MatsBergsten
114.  2:19.79 wearephamily1719
115.  2:30.32 cougarscratch
116.  DNF SpiFunTastic


*5x5x5*(78)
1.  55.84 Sean Hartman
2.  57.31 jancsi02
3.  58.21 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:02.24 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  1:03.24 thecubingwizard
6.  1:04.15 JoXCuber
7.  1:05.23 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:05.45 Shadowjockey
9.  1:05.78 tJardigradHe
10.  1:07.17 ichcubegern
11.  1:07.27 NewoMinx
12.  1:07.68 OriginalUsername
13.  1:08.53 gutte02
14.  1:10.23 Laura
15.  1:11.75 Michał Krasowski
16.  1:12.15 wuque man
17.  1:16.19 sigalig
18.  1:16.34 MCuber
19.  1:17.23 DhruvA
20.  1:18.01 TipsterTrickster
21.  1:19.10 DGCubes
22.  1:19.96 jaysammey777
23.  1:20.00 nevinscph
24.  1:20.16 João Vinicius
25.  1:20.78 Coinman_
26.  1:22.39 xyzzy
27.  1:25.41 niclas.mach
28.  1:26.01 jake.levine
29.  1:27.73 Ontricus
30.  1:28.43 V.Kochergin
31.  1:29.55 Zeke Mackay
32.  1:29.91 Nohagtrede
33.  1:30.93 Michael DeLaRosa
34.  1:31.79 Little Sunrise
35.  1:32.12 MichaelNielsen
36.  1:32.81 ARandomCuber
37.  1:33.20 trav1
38.  1:34.27 Sub1Hour
39.  1:34.54 Luke Garrett
40.  1:37.62 fun at the joy
41.  1:38.04 monstercuber
42.  1:42.01 MattP98
43.  1:42.08 Dylan Swarts
44.  1:43.86 TheTylerDean
45.  1:49.98 thatkid
46.  1:50.64 Cooki348
47.  1:51.23 Antto Pitkänen
48.  1:51.61 20luky3
49.  1:52.10 swankfukinc
50.  1:55.63 Rollercoasterben
51.  1:56.72 brad711
52.  2:00.57 UnknownCanvas
53.  2:05.02 Nayano
54.  2:05.39 Logan
55.  2:08.52 DesertWolf
56.  2:10.08 abhijat
57.  2:11.25 OriEy
58.  2:12.82 hotufos
59.  2:13.46 One Wheel
60.  2:14.26 Alpha cuber
61.  2:19.80 Parke187
62.  2:25.66 Jmuncuber
63.  2:32.38 Petri Krzywacki
64.  2:36.02 InlandEmpireCuber
65.  2:42.39 Moreno van Rooijen
66.  2:46.28 Utkarsh Ashar
67.  2:46.76 PingPongCuber
68.  2:51.30 MrLunarWolf
69.  3:07.99 dhafin
70.  3:09.26 Julio974
71.  3:31.58 Apolo
72.  3:44.46 freshcuber.de
73.  3:56.65 Thelegend12
74.  4:05.16 MatsBergsten
75.  4:15.98 HooverCuber
76.  DNF Cubinwitdapizza
76.  DNF oliver sitja sichel
76.  DNF cougarscratch


*6x6x6*(28)
1.  1:45.24 jancsi02
2.  1:51.43 Sean Hartman
3.  1:59.78 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:03.81 cuberkid10
5.  2:07.14 ichcubegern
6.  2:07.52 Laura
7.  2:08.47 NewoMinx
8.  2:17.56 Coinman_
9.  2:18.81 OriginalUsername
10.  2:23.82 JoXCuber
11.  2:31.70 Keroma12
12.  2:39.32 nevinscph
13.  2:48.70 xyzzy
14.  2:53.10 jake.levine
15.  2:57.63 fun at the joy
16.  2:57.65 niclas.mach
17.  3:09.92 Sub1Hour
18.  3:24.87 swankfukinc
19.  3:29.78 TheTylerDean
20.  3:43.11 NathanaelCubes
21.  3:59.71 DesertWolf
22.  4:23.28 One Wheel
23.  4:27.04 brad711
24.  5:02.95 Petri Krzywacki
25.  7:46.12 PingPongCuber
26.  DNF João Vinicius
26.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
26.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(20)
1.  2:22.45 jancsi02
2.  2:53.35 ichcubegern
3.  2:54.11 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:56.11 Wilhelm
5.  3:05.27 Laura
6.  3:05.81 cuberkid10
7.  3:25.82 OriginalUsername
8.  3:29.02 nevinscph
9.  4:01.88 niclas.mach
10.  4:11.44 jake.levine
11.  4:41.81 swankfukinc
12.  5:03.90 Sub1Hour
13.  5:29.69 fun at the joy
14.  6:00.40 Logan
15.  6:31.24 One Wheel
16.  6:54.26 brad711
17.  6:55.96 Petri Krzywacki
18.  13:30.45 PingPongCuber
19.  DNF Sean Hartman
19.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(50)
1.  3.64 asacuber
2.  6.22 MichaelNielsen
3.  6.29 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  6.39 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.06 Michał Krasowski
6.  7.56 JoXCuber
7.  9.40 NathanaelCubes
8.  9.43 ExultantCarn
9.  10.92 Sameer Aggarwal
10.  11.23 OriginalUsername
11.  12.23 TipsterTrickster
12.  12.49 Shadowjockey
13.  17.20 Sean Hartman
14.  17.46 jaysammey777
15.  17.64 u Cube
16.  18.67 Last Layer King
17.  20.62 MattP98
18.  21.11 Keenan Johnson
19.  21.23 ichcubegern
20.  21.77 Glomnipotent
21.  22.11 dhafin
22.  23.07 riz3ndrr
23.  23.52 Mike Hughey
24.  23.87 MatsBergsten
25.  26.37 fun at the joy
26.  28.14 Logan
27.  28.65 cuberkid10
28.  29.33 niclas.mach
29.  30.61 monstercuber
30.  30.86 Billybong378
31.  31.71 nevinscph
32.  32.58 John Benwell
33.  32.97 TheCube4226
34.  34.30 whatshisbucket
35.  36.66 Thelegend12
36.  39.08 Alpha cuber
37.  44.95 Rollercoasterben
38.  51.91 Immolated-Marmoset
39.  53.30 [email protected]
40.  57.69 Jacck
41.  59.56 LolTreeMan
42.  1:02.86 One Wheel
43.  1:04.24 Cubinwitdapizza
44.  1:06.21 HooverCuber
45.  1:34.80 PingPongCuber
46.  2:17.53 SpiFunTastic
47.  DNF parkertrager
47.  DNF OriEy
47.  DNF Lachlan Stephens
47.  DNF eyeball321


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(40)
1.  23.30 Andrew_Rizo
2.  24.89 sigalig
3.  25.74 daniel678


Spoiler



4.  25.91 G2013
5.  30.29 ican97
6.  47.11 NathanaelCubes
7.  47.55 Sean Hartman
8.  47.81 Last Layer King
9.  53.51 sqAree
10.  56.65 dhafin
11.  58.51 jaysammey777
12.  59.05 revaldoah
13.  1:02.51 Sameer Aggarwal
14.  1:08.69 Dylan Swarts
15.  1:09.44 Zeke Mackay
16.  1:15.53 PokeCubes
17.  1:18.73 MattP98
18.  1:19.35 LolTreeMan
19.  1:24.97 MatsBergsten
20.  1:25.65 Keenan Johnson
21.  1:25.70 nevinscph
22.  1:28.22 niclas.mach
23.  1:29.81 Shadowjockey
24.  1:31.67 monstercuber
25.  1:35.80 Glomnipotent
26.  1:45.82 ichcubegern
27.  2:06.17 JoXCuber
28.  2:14.57 Khairur Rachim
29.  3:39.14 elimescube
30.  3:50.33 Jacck
31.  10:35.03 PingPongCuber
32.  DNF fun at the joy
32.  DNF thatkid
32.  DNF Logan
32.  DNF OriEy
32.  DNF Laura
32.  DNF Alpha cuber
32.  DNF Billybong378
32.  DNF One Wheel
32.  DNF HooverCuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)
1.  1:42.60 sigalig
2.  3:52.55 Sean Hartman
3.  5:13.52 Last Layer King


Spoiler



4.  5:44.79 Keroma12
5.  6:02.37 nevinscph
6.  6:15.91 MatsBergsten
7.  6:32.31 monstercuber
8.  9:12.12 niclas.mach
9.  9:54.93 Jacck
10.  DNF brad711
10.  DNF MattP98
10.  DNF abhijat
10.  DNF One Wheel
10.  DNF Laura


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  3:14.22 sigalig
2.  10:53.76 nevinscph
3.  16:24.34 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  18:09.02 Jacck
5.  DNF Sean Hartman


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  52/57 59:12 sigalig
2.  17/23 60:02 Last Layer King
3.  10/10 39:58 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  13/17 42:54 Dylan Swarts
5.  11/13 56:24 Cuberstache
6.  4/4 14:13 Jacck
7.  3/3 17:34 DesertWolf
8.  1/2 6:38 fun at the joy
8.  1/2 5:30 niclas.mach
8.  10/21 60:00 Sean Hartman
8.  0/2 14:28 OriEy


*3x3x3 one-handed*(122)
1.  11.58 Khairur Rachim
2.  11.93 jancsi02
3.  12.11 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  12.25 ftRouxles
5.  12.39 Elo13
6.  12.78 Luke Garrett
7.  14.09 tJardigradHe
8.  14.14 Lachlan Stephens
9.  14.27 OriginalUsername
10.  14.28 Jscuber
11.  14.61 thecubingwizard
12.  14.67 Sean Hartman
13.  14.92 Helmer Ewert
14.  14.95 TheBreadCuber
15.  15.24 turtwig
16.  15.44 BradyCubes08
16.  15.44 ichcubegern
18.  15.58 wuque man
19.  15.68 Laura
20.  15.72 mihnea3000
21.  15.77 AlphaCam625
22.  15.84 Cuber2113
23.  16.12 riz3ndrr
24.  16.26 PokeCubes
25.  16.32 NewoMinx
26.  16.43 cuberkid10
27.  17.91 Michał Krasowski
28.  18.32 DhruvA
29.  18.49 ARandomCuber
30.  18.62 NathanaelCubes
30.  18.62 Ontricus
32.  18.69 Toothcraver55
33.  18.79 Shadowjockey
34.  19.07 sqAree
35.  19.10 jvier
35.  19.10 jaysammey777
37.  19.75 BradenTheMagician
38.  19.87 MCuber
39.  19.90 Zeke Mackay
40.  19.98 niclas.mach
41.  20.32 V.Kochergin
42.  20.90 xyzzy
43.  21.18 MartinN13
44.  21.42 Michael DeLaRosa
45.  21.56 João Vinicius
46.  21.59 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  21.67 TheKravCuber
48.  21.72 xpoes
49.  21.92 Legomanz
50.  22.12 Natanael
51.  22.28 G2013
52.  22.38 MichaelNielsen
53.  22.50 begiuli65
54.  22.85 Little Sunrise
55.  23.13 Moreno van Rooijen
56.  23.36 Logan
57.  23.38 Axel Lönnstedt
58.  23.72 OwenB
59.  24.68 TheCube4226
60.  24.88 ThatLucas
61.  24.98 fun at the joy
62.  25.19 brad711
63.  25.21 Cooki348
64.  25.62 [email protected]
65.  25.79 trav1
66.  26.00 Sub1Hour
67.  26.21 Dylan Swarts
68.  26.28 Angry_Mob
69.  26.50 TheTylerDean
70.  26.56 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  26.70 abhijat
72.  26.81 Parke187
73.  27.04 revaldoah
74.  27.09 JoXCuber
75.  27.87 TheNoobCuber
76.  28.34 epride17
77.  28.62 tc kruber
78.  28.67 Julio974
79.  29.06 BleachedTurtle
80.  30.06 ican97
81.  30.13 dhafin
82.  30.16 Rollercoasterben
83.  30.35 Immolated-Marmoset
84.  30.56 monstercuber
85.  30.72 swankfukinc
86.  30.91 bennettstouder
87.  30.98 MattP98
88.  31.03 eyeball321
89.  31.98 DGCubes
90.  32.35 InlandEmpireCuber
91.  32.41 nevinscph
92.  32.52 VIBE_ZT
93.  34.13 DesertWolf
94.  34.80 Koen van Aller
95.  35.15 PingPongCuber
96.  35.28 Poketube6681
97.  35.94 OriEy
98.  36.25 Bogdan
99.  36.81 UnknownCanvas
100.  37.02 Petri Krzywacki
101.  37.28 omg cuber
102.  37.61 Alpha cuber
103.  37.77 jake.levine
104.  38.08 freshcuber.de
105.  39.66 SpiFunTastic
106.  39.76 WoowyBaby
107.  40.64 Mike Hughey
108.  41.25 goidlon
109.  41.36 Cubinwitdapizza
110.  42.18 TrueONCE
111.  43.14 HooverCuber
112.  43.21 oliver sitja sichel
113.  46.57 One Wheel
114.  48.34 Ian Pang
115.  48.98 pizzacrust
116.  52.57 Jmuncuber
117.  53.02 MrLunarWolf
118.  53.67 toinou06cubing
119.  59.96 Apolo
120.  1:00.01 [email protected]
121.  1:05.00 Thelegend12
122.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*3x3x3 With feet*(16)
1.  29.33 DhruvA
2.  32.94 tJardigradHe
3.  35.52 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  39.95 Luke Garrett
5.  50.73 niclas.mach
6.  53.07 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:13.20 ichcubegern
8.  1:38.69 epride17
9.  1:38.94 João Vinicius
10.  1:55.01 One Wheel
11.  2:01.82 Parke187
12.  2:07.73 fun at the joy
13.  2:43.40 PingPongCuber
14.  3:44.75 oliver sitja sichel
15.  9:04.81 Thelegend12
16.  DNF BleachedTurtle


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  29.49 ichcubegern
2.  51.74 Shadowjockey
3.  1:02.28 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  1:04.89 niclas.mach
5.  1:05.63 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:12.51 fun at the joy
7.  1:49.79 TheCube4226
8.  1:55.21 Logan
9.  7:17.03 Thelegend12
10.  DNF Zeke Mackay
10.  DNF MCuber
10.  DNF monstercuber
10.  DNF pizzacrust


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(24)
1.  25.67 (28, 27, 22) WoowyBaby
1.  25.67 (24, 27, 26) thecubingwizard
3.  26.00 (26, 25, 27) ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  28.00 (27, 30, 27) Shadowjockey
4.  28.00 (27, 27, 30) asacuber
6.  30.33 (32, 33, 26) Theo Leinad
7.  30.67 (32, 31, 29) Smiles
8.  31.00 (33, 30, 30) Bogdan
9.  31.33 (30, 32, 32) Jacck
10.  31.67 (35, 30, 30) brad711
11.  32.67 (34, 32, 32) João Vinicius
12.  33.67 (29, 40, 32) davidr
13.  35.33 (36, 35, 35) Mike Hughey
14.  40.67 (43, 31, 48) niclas.mach
15.  DNF (28, 27, DNF) TipsterTrickster
15.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) jaysammey777
15.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
15.  DNF (DNF, 32, DNS) Trig0n
15.  DNF (36, 40, DNS) tJardigradHe
15.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) Color Cuber
15.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) omg cuber
15.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) parkertrager
15.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Sean Hartman
15.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) PingPongCuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(64)
1.  41.03 cuberkid10
2.  44.34 Khairur Rachim
3.  45.04 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  45.08 jancsi02
5.  47.32 Sean Hartman
6.  50.34 OriginalUsername
7.  50.63 NewoMinx
8.  51.55 Shadowjockey
9.  52.27 JoXCuber
10.  55.24 Ontricus
11.  55.84 Michael DeLaRosa
12.  56.06 V.Kochergin
13.  56.23 Legomanz
14.  58.13 niclas.mach
15.  58.71 Laura
16.  58.89 wuque man
17.  58.93 DhruvA
18.  59.04 Luke Garrett
19.  59.83 Zeke Mackay
20.  1:00.53 abhijat
21.  1:01.62 fun at the joy
22.  1:01.78 Little Sunrise
23.  1:02.98 begiuli65
24.  1:05.32 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  1:05.66 AlphaCam625
26.  1:07.70 thatkid
27.  1:10.62 [email protected]
28.  1:12.10 Logan
29.  1:12.60 MattP98
30.  1:15.95 jake.levine
31.  1:17.23 TheBreadCuber
32.  1:17.34 epride17
33.  1:17.46 nevinscph
34.  1:19.06 d2polld
35.  1:21.17 brad711
36.  1:22.99 swankfukinc
37.  1:25.29 InlandEmpireCuber
38.  1:25.46 Utkarsh Ashar
39.  1:27.53 Parke187
40.  1:31.56 Nayano
41.  1:32.61 Angry_Mob
42.  1:35.47 Alpha cuber
43.  1:37.29 Julio974
44.  1:39.99 Koen van Aller
45.  1:41.99 OriEy
46.  1:43.69 DesertWolf
47.  1:45.48 Petri Krzywacki
48.  1:48.23 Aadil- ali
49.  1:49.20 Cubinwitdapizza
50.  1:50.62 [email protected]
51.  1:52.66 PingPongCuber
52.  1:56.70 Ian Pang
53.  2:00.43 One Wheel
54.  2:01.84 HooverCuber
55.  2:08.33 Comvat
56.  2:11.42 Jmuncuber
57.  2:13.05 pizzacrust
58.  2:14.02 Immolated-Marmoset
59.  2:21.21 MrLunarWolf
60.  2:33.47 freshcuber.de
61.  2:37.67 omg cuber
62.  2:55.49 Thelegend12
63.  3:32.22 MatsBergsten
64.  4:11.11 cougarscratch


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(36)
1.  1:37.61 cuberkid10
2.  1:54.91 Sean Hartman
3.  1:59.45 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:01.14 ichcubegern
5.  2:04.34 wuque man
6.  2:06.45 Laura
7.  2:07.23 OriginalUsername
8.  2:10.30 Khairur Rachim
9.  2:24.54 Zeke Mackay
10.  2:37.03 Little Sunrise
11.  2:37.46 niclas.mach
12.  2:48.01 jake.levine
13.  2:49.25 fun at the joy
14.  2:49.42 nevinscph
15.  2:57.36 thatkid
16.  3:12.80 swankfukinc
17.  3:20.94 ARandomCuber
18.  3:25.86 Rollercoasterben
19.  3:30.02 abhijat
20.  3:44.04 brad711
21.  3:45.75 Nayano
22.  3:48.82 Alpha cuber
23.  3:50.09 OriEy
24.  4:04.23 Julio974
25.  4:05.29 [email protected]
26.  4:10.92 Utkarsh Ashar
27.  4:15.71 Petri Krzywacki
28.  4:23.12 One Wheel
29.  4:36.31 Jmuncuber
30.  4:37.56 Ian Pang
31.  4:58.24 PingPongCuber
32.  5:02.96 MrLunarWolf
33.  5:46.23 Thelegend12
34.  6:06.80 freshcuber.de
35.  6:13.41 HooverCuber
36.  6:24.20 pizzacrust


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(10)
1.  3:40.99 cuberkid10
2.  4:05.09 ichcubegern
3.  4:22.99 Laura


Spoiler



4.  4:24.14 OriginalUsername
5.  5:24.54 fun at the joy
6.  5:26.88 niclas.mach
7.  5:41.30 jake.levine
8.  5:51.39 nevinscph
9.  7:12.79 swankfukinc
10.  8:34.24 One Wheel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)
1.  7:20.33 cuberkid10
2.  7:22.61 NewoMinx
3.  7:35.59 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:39.85 Laura
5.  8:03.30 OriginalUsername
6.  8:44.72 nevinscph
7.  10:12.36 niclas.mach
8.  12:06.40 swankfukinc
9.  15:05.59 One Wheel


*Clock*(41)
1.  4.99 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.73 MartinN13
3.  5.97 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  6.30 ARandomCuber
5.  6.72 MattP98
6.  7.03 Sean Hartman
7.  7.54 Wilhelm
8.  8.40 Immolated-Marmoset
9.  8.67 cuberkid10
10.  9.32 PokeCubes
11.  9.51 DesertWolf
12.  10.11 Shadowjockey
13.  10.25 Liam Wadek
14.  10.31 BradenTheMagician
15.  10.40 JoXCuber
16.  10.54 trav1
17.  10.59 Laura
18.  10.62 bhoffman492
19.  10.65 NewoMinx
20.  11.30 Michał Krasowski
21.  11.52 niclas.mach
22.  11.59 OriginalUsername
23.  11.83 parkertrager
24.  12.84 MichaelNielsen
25.  13.03 V.Kochergin
26.  13.68 ichcubegern
27.  14.59 VIBE_ZT
28.  14.74 AlphaCam625
29.  15.73 epride17
30.  16.15 revaldoah
31.  16.47 brad711
32.  17.47 freshcuber.de
33.  18.47 Trig0n
34.  19.50 fun at the joy
35.  21.20 abhijat
36.  26.35 nevinscph
37.  30.42 Alpha cuber
38.  31.77 PingPongCuber
39.  33.07 One Wheel
40.  51.80 oliver sitja sichel
41.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*Megaminx*(51)
1.  45.86 AidanNoogie
2.  53.99 Sean Hartman
3.  54.27 Laura


Spoiler



4.  55.37 NewoMinx
5.  55.73 Khairur Rachim
6.  57.53 jaysammey777
7.  59.02 tJardigradHe
8.  59.04 MCuber
9.  1:00.09 OriginalUsername
10.  1:03.11 DhruvA
11.  1:04.36 wuque man
12.  1:04.57 Michał Krasowski
13.  1:04.60 V.Kochergin
14.  1:06.72 ichcubegern
15.  1:06.85 Helmer Ewert
16.  1:12.38 whatshisbucket
17.  1:14.72 jackeyguy
18.  1:15.87 trav1
19.  1:16.25 Shadowjockey
20.  1:22.82 Keroma12
21.  1:25.15 audiophile121
22.  1:25.43 abhijat
23.  1:25.75 Little Sunrise
24.  1:26.55 niclas.mach
25.  1:27.93 MattP98
26.  1:28.72 NathanaelCubes
27.  1:31.40 epride17
28.  1:32.71 AlphaCam625
29.  1:34.36 begiuli65
30.  1:37.06 João Vinicius
31.  1:37.51 swankfukinc
32.  1:40.54 Toothcraver55
33.  1:41.27 nevinscph
34.  1:46.61 Immolated-Marmoset
35.  1:52.71 jake.levine
36.  1:54.27 fun at the joy
37.  1:59.14 Logan
38.  2:08.17 Rollercoasterben
39.  2:23.82 Petri Krzywacki
40.  2:44.20 SpiFunTastic
41.  2:51.99 One Wheel
42.  2:59.20 PingPongCuber
43.  3:07.25 oliver sitja sichel
44.  3:33.09 speedcube.insta
45.  3:45.20 freshcuber.de
46.  3:59.59 omg cuber
47.  4:39.19 HooverCuber
48.  5:23.57 Thelegend12
49.  DNF Angry_Mob
49.  DNF UnknownCanvas
49.  DNF dhafin


*Pyraminx*(105)
1.  2.31 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.34 DGCubes
3.  2.40 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.56 parkertrager
5.  2.64 Toothcraver55
6.  2.86 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  2.95 Ghost Cuber
8.  3.01 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  3.03 Ontricus
10.  3.25 Abhi
11.  3.29 BradenTheMagician
12.  3.35 Sean Hartman
13.  3.40 Cooki348
14.  3.52 MartinN13
15.  3.54 SpiFunTastic
16.  3.62 wuque man
17.  3.69 MCuber
18.  3.70 TipsterTrickster
19.  3.74 Trig0n
19.  3.74 DhruvA
21.  3.81 MTOBEIYF
22.  3.85 mihnea3000
23.  3.86 Helmer Ewert
24.  3.93 Luke Garrett
24.  3.93 niclas.mach
26.  3.97 Liam Wadek
27.  4.22 OriginalUsername
28.  4.29 PokeCubes
29.  4.48 JoXCuber
30.  4.54 Logan
31.  4.62 begiuli65
32.  4.65 AlphaCam625
33.  4.69 Michał Krasowski
34.  4.86 UnknownCanvas
35.  4.87 jaysammey777
36.  4.90 João Vinicius
37.  4.95 Parke187
37.  4.95 NathanaelCubes
39.  4.98 cuberkid10
40.  4.99 whatshisbucket
41.  5.02 Laura
42.  5.07 V.Kochergin
43.  5.12 GTGil
44.  5.19 MattP98
45.  5.23 ExultantCarn
46.  5.24 Wilhelm
47.  5.31 Zimo
47.  5.31 bhoffman492
49.  5.56 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
50.  5.64 trav1
51.  5.71 NewoMinx
52.  5.73 DesertWolf
53.  6.13 VIBE_ZT
53.  6.13 Zeke Mackay
55.  6.17 JMHCubed
56.  6.29 OwenB
57.  6.30 ichcubegern
58.  6.34 Rollercoasterben
59.  6.38 Shadowjockey
60.  6.44 fun at the joy
61.  6.45 Keenan Johnson
62.  6.49 [email protected]
63.  6.57 Utkarsh Ashar
64.  6.59 Natanael
65.  6.72 ARandomCuber
66.  6.92 riz3ndrr
67.  7.01 Angry_Mob
68.  7.09 Immolated-Marmoset
69.  7.22 epride17
70.  7.35 Antto Pitkänen
71.  7.58 InlandEmpireCuber
72.  7.62 BleachedTurtle
73.  7.71 Zagros
74.  7.81 TheTylerDean
75.  7.82 PingPongCuber
76.  7.98 Axel Lönnstedt
77.  8.14 abhijat
78.  8.21 Keroma12
79.  8.23 Brayden Adams
80.  8.47 jvier
81.  8.48 swankfukinc
82.  8.60 eyeball321
83.  8.62 HooverCuber
84.  8.80 [email protected]
85.  8.90 Cubinwitdapizza
86.  9.11 Thelegend12
87.  9.19 Julio974
88.  9.21 Dylan Swarts
89.  9.29 Lvl9001Wizard
90.  9.51 Koen van Aller
91.  9.81 Alpha cuber
92.  10.56 wearephamily1719
93.  10.64 brad711
94.  10.83 nevinscph
95.  11.01 Comvat
96.  11.25 TheCube4226
97.  11.37 Ian Pang
98.  12.86 omg cuber
99.  13.14 toinou06cubing
100.  13.61 oliver sitja sichel
101.  14.78 MrLunarWolf
102.  14.80 freshcuber.de
103.  14.96 Nayano
104.  15.29 jake.levine
105.  17.86 One Wheel


*Square-1*(76)
1.  7.26 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.41 David ep
3.  7.49 jackeyguy


Spoiler



4.  8.48 PokeCubes
5.  9.22 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  10.22 thecubingwizard
7.  11.60 Shadowjockey
8.  13.03 TipsterTrickster
9.  13.07 GTGil
10.  14.06 DesertWolf
11.  14.15 Luke Garrett
12.  14.23 MCuber
13.  14.36 BradyCubes08
14.  14.54 trav1
15.  14.56 RileyN23
16.  14.62 cuberkid10
17.  14.82 tJardigradHe
18.  15.14 Zeke Mackay
19.  15.36 JoXCuber
20.  15.67 NewoMinx
21.  16.11 Sean Hartman
22.  16.26 Rollercoasterben
23.  16.89 MichaelNielsen
24.  17.04 Wilhelm
25.  17.06 parkertrager
26.  17.22 ichcubegern
27.  17.72 riz3ndrr
28.  17.79 BradenTheMagician
29.  18.00 Laura
30.  18.24 OriginalUsername
31.  19.13 OwenB
32.  19.42 MattP98
33.  19.49 jancsi02
34.  19.66 ExultantCarn
35.  20.76 bhoffman492
36.  21.14 DGCubes
37.  21.36 Antto Pitkänen
38.  21.59 jaysammey777
39.  21.98 Keenan Johnson
40.  22.16 AlphaCam625
41.  22.24 niclas.mach
42.  23.14 Immolated-Marmoset
43.  23.51 boroc226han
44.  23.64 Underwatercuber
45.  23.68 Logan
46.  24.27 VIBE_ZT
47.  24.33 mihnea3000
48.  24.38 ThatLucas
49.  25.58 NathanaelCubes
50.  25.81 fun at the joy
51.  26.12 jvier
52.  26.83 abhijat
53.  27.19 Trig0n
54.  27.60 Ontricus
55.  28.01 João Vinicius
56.  29.63 Toothcraver55
57.  30.53 Little Sunrise
58.  31.00 BleachedTurtle
59.  36.23 whatshisbucket
60.  36.73 Michael DeLaRosa
61.  36.92 Lvl9001Wizard
62.  39.78 SpiFunTastic
63.  39.95 PingPongCuber
64.  40.74 Comvat
65.  41.10 Brayden Adams
66.  42.53 MrLunarWolf
67.  42.57 pizzacrust
68.  48.03 Cubinwitdapizza
69.  49.59 Alpha cuber
70.  49.84 Koen van Aller
71.  53.46 HooverCuber
72.  55.50 nevinscph
73.  58.29 eyeball321
74.  1:07.51 Thelegend12
75.  1:18.38 One Wheel
76.  1:38.03 oliver sitja sichel


*Skewb*(101)
1.  2.91 RileyN23
2.  2.93 BradyCubes08
3.  3.53 TheBreadCuber


Spoiler



4.  3.62 Michał Krasowski
5.  3.66 riz3ndrr
6.  3.72 [email protected]
7.  3.81 bhoffman492
8.  3.85 Sean Hartman
9.  3.88 MichaelNielsen
9.  3.88 d2polld
11.  3.91 TipsterTrickster
12.  3.98 sascholeks
13.  4.13 AlphaCam625
14.  4.24 NewoMinx
15.  4.26 DhruvA
16.  4.27 Isaac Latta
17.  4.40 Helmer Ewert
18.  4.48 Legomanz
19.  4.51 OriginalUsername
20.  4.52 tJardigradHe
21.  4.54 jaysammey777
22.  4.75 parkertrager
23.  4.80 MCuber
24.  4.84 JMHCubed
25.  4.87 Antto Pitkänen
26.  5.27 João Vinicius
27.  5.29 Luke Garrett
28.  5.30 DGCubes
29.  5.39 Logan
30.  5.44 MattP98
31.  5.47 Immolated-Marmoset
32.  5.51 Toothcraver55
33.  5.52 Shadowjockey
34.  5.53 BleachedTurtle
35.  5.62 VIBE_ZT
36.  5.68 JoXCuber
37.  5.70 Parke187
38.  5.76 MartinN13
39.  5.77 trav1
39.  5.77 BradenTheMagician
41.  5.79 Wilhelm
42.  5.84 niclas.mach
43.  5.87 epride17
44.  5.93 cuberkid10
44.  5.93 Ontricus
46.  6.10 Rollercoasterben
47.  6.19 ichcubegern
48.  6.23 Trig0n
49.  6.31 PokeCubes
50.  6.34 Zeke Mackay
51.  6.44 Laura
51.  6.44 fun at the joy
53.  6.46 Julio974
54.  6.63 GTGil
55.  6.71 Keroma12
56.  6.89 DesertWolf
57.  7.22 whatshisbucket
58.  7.32 NathanaelCubes
59.  7.38 Comvat
60.  7.40 mihnea3000
61.  7.54 Alpha cuber
62.  7.72 Utkarsh Ashar
63.  7.93 TrueONCE
64.  8.07 ARandomCuber
65.  8.12 brad711
66.  8.17 Lvl9001Wizard
67.  8.20 OwenB
68.  8.55 V.Kochergin
69.  8.74 Keenan Johnson
70.  8.80 SpiFunTastic
71.  8.87 InlandEmpireCuber
72.  9.02 Poketube6681
73.  9.30 Michael DeLaRosa
74.  9.46 [email protected]
75.  9.58 oliver sitja sichel
76.  9.59 HooverCuber
77.  10.17 TheKravCuber
78.  10.27 ExultantCarn
79.  10.29 MrLunarWolf
80.  11.38 Koen van Aller
81.  11.56 Axel Lönnstedt
82.  11.65 swankfukinc
83.  11.70 abhijat
84.  12.08 Thelegend12
85.  12.23 Cubinwitdapizza
86.  12.30 eyeball321
86.  12.30 PingPongCuber
88.  12.34 Cooki348
89.  12.76 Natanael
90.  13.00 Cuber2113
91.  13.31 [email protected]
92.  13.93 Nayano
93.  13.97 UnknownCanvas
94.  14.01 TheCube4226
95.  15.06 omg cuber
96.  17.34 Brayden Adams
97.  18.10 freshcuber.de
98.  18.76 nevinscph
99.  19.46 toinou06cubing
100.  29.73 One Wheel
101.  45.70 Apolo


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  21.48 jaysammey777
2.  24.40 bhoffman492
3.  25.55 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  30.66 whatshisbucket
5.  33.82 ichcubegern
6.  40.32 Logan
7.  50.14 NathanaelCubes
8.  50.29 João Vinicius
9.  51.05 niclas.mach
10.  52.44 Julio974
11.  59.83 PingPongCuber
12.  1:14.25 [email protected]
13.  1:33.20 oliver sitja sichel
14.  2:23.40 Thelegend12
15.  2:23.63 One Wheel


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  4:03.99 Laura
2.  4:14.83 NewoMinx
3.  4:30.08 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:35.23 ichcubegern
5.  5:38.94 niclas.mach
6.  5:44.43 MattP98
7.  5:52.13 fun at the joy
8.  5:59.16 Ontricus
9.  10:58.05 Brayden Adams
10.  11:05.79 PingPongCuber
11.  11:21.03 One Wheel
12.  13:11.40 HooverCuber


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  8.39 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.28 Trig0n
3.  11.42 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  12.25 Wilhelm
5.  12.58 DGCubes
6.  16.33 OriginalUsername
7.  16.73 Zeke Mackay
8.  17.98 JoXCuber
9.  18.70 ichcubegern
10.  18.82 ARandomCuber
11.  18.86 PingPongCuber
12.  20.74 NathanaelCubes
13.  21.34 Natanael
14.  22.21 Laura
15.  24.25 Thelegend12
16.  25.48 Rollercoasterben
17.  25.49 Axel Lönnstedt
18.  26.05 Dylan Swarts
19.  27.36 niclas.mach
20.  28.73 oliver sitja sichel
21.  34.01 swankfukinc


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  25.37 Ontricus
2.  34.39 whatshisbucket
3.  35.56 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  37.39 ichcubegern
5.  50.11 Wilhelm
6.  1:01.33 UnknownCanvas
7.  1:10.64 pizzacrust
8.  1:25.52 PingPongCuber
9.  1:43.01 NathanaelCubes



*Contest results*(211)
1.  1268 Sean Hartman
2.  1191 OriginalUsername
3.  1156 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1098 Shadowjockey
5.  1071 cuberkid10
6.  974 jaysammey777
7.  960 Laura
8.  945 niclas.mach
9.  941 JoXCuber
10.  930 NewoMinx
11.  921 Khairur Rachim
12.  894 MichaelNielsen
13.  879 Luke Garrett
14.  857 Zeke Mackay
15.  851 wuque man
16.  850 Michał Krasowski
17.  843 tJardigradHe
17.  843 DhruvA
19.  831 TipsterTrickster
20.  819 PokeCubes
21.  805 jancsi02
22.  785 MCuber
23.  775 AlphaCam625
24.  767 Ontricus
25.  751 thecubingwizard
26.  735 Logan
27.  718 DGCubes
28.  717 parkertrager
29.  702 NathanaelCubes
30.  696 MattP98
31.  690 Sameer Aggarwal
32.  689 Legomanz
33.  686 fun at the joy
34.  685 V.Kochergin
35.  684 João Vinicius
36.  658 BradyCubes08
37.  653 BradenTheMagician
38.  652 Toothcraver55
39.  626 trav1
40.  600 Helmer Ewert
41.  591 TheBreadCuber
42.  586 Little Sunrise
43.  578 ARandomCuber
44.  569 riz3ndrr
45.  564 mihnea3000
46.  556 Michael DeLaRosa
47.  554 nevinscph
48.  529 MartinN13
49.  524 abhijat
50.  521 Wilhelm
51.  510 DesertWolf
52.  508 [email protected]
53.  498 David ep
54.  492 Cooki348
55.  482 ExultantCarn
56.  476 GTGil
57.  473 Rollercoasterben
58.  469 Keenan Johnson
59.  465 Trig0n
60.  456 Lachlan Stephens
61.  453 Parke187
62.  444 Dylan Swarts
63.  443 jvier
64.  441 sigalig
65.  440 brad711
66.  436 Antto Pitkänen
67.  434 begiuli65
68.  428 TheTylerDean
69.  423 monstercuber
70.  420 swankfukinc
70.  420 RileyN23
72.  419 turtwig
73.  418 Utkarsh Ashar
74.  413 Immolated-Marmoset
75.  411 MTOBEIYF
76.  407 TheCube4226
77.  403 whatshisbucket
78.  402 tc kruber
79.  400 gutte02
80.  393 asacuber
80.  393 [email protected]
82.  391 epride17
82.  391 BleachedTurtle
84.  386 jake.levine
85.  385 bhoffman492
86.  384 Axel Lönnstedt
87.  376 SpiFunTastic
88.  375 Julio974
89.  372 Sub1Hour
90.  367 Angry_Mob
91.  363 Aleksandar Dukleski
92.  361 Alpha cuber
93.  355 AidanNoogie
94.  351 Cuber2113
95.  339 Natanael
95.  339 jackeyguy
97.  336 JMHCubed
98.  331 xyzzy
99.  323 d2polld
99.  323 OwenB
101.  316 InlandEmpireCuber
101.  316 VIBE_ZT
103.  312 PingPongCuber
103.  312 ThatLucas
105.  305 Jscuber
106.  303 Last Layer King
106.  303 Keroma12
108.  300 Koen van Aller
109.  293 eyeball321
110.  289 Coinman_
111.  287 Liam Wadek
112.  281 G2013
113.  276 thatkid
114.  271 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
115.  267 Isaac Latta
116.  265 xpoes
117.  261 Color Cuber
118.  257 Clément B.
119.  253 bennettstouder
120.  251 dhafin
121.  250 ftRouxles
122.  241 One Wheel
122.  241 20luky3
122.  241 HooverCuber
125.  236 Nohagtrede
126.  231 Jmuncuber
127.  223 sqAree
128.  219 Ian Pang
129.  215 UnknownCanvas
130.  212 u Cube
131.  210 Brayden Adams
132.  208 Zimo
133.  203 boroc226han
134.  198 Glomnipotent
135.  188 oliver sitja sichel
136.  187 revaldoah
137.  185 sascholeks
138.  181 OriEy
138.  181 Aadil- ali
140.  180 uesyuu
141.  179 Chris Van Der Brink
142.  178 Petri Krzywacki
142.  178 Abhi
144.  175 Nayano
145.  171 TheNoobCuber
146.  170 Thelegend12
147.  168 TheKravCuber
148.  167 Cubinwitdapizza
149.  162 Fred Lang
150.  160 danvie
151.  158 ican97
152.  157 GenTheThief
153.  152 MatsBergsten
154.  149 John Benwell
154.  149 Moreno van Rooijen
156.  148 MrLunarWolf
157.  145 Jacck
158.  144 omg cuber
159.  143 Lvl9001Wizard
159.  143 PlatonCuber
161.  142 pizzacrust
161.  142 pantu2000
163.  137 Poketube6681
164.  131 TrueONCE
165.  130 Comvat
166.  126 The Blockhead
167.  122 Elo13
168.  113 freshcuber.de
168.  113 Mike Hughey
170.  112 Underwatercuber
171.  110 speedcube.insta
172.  108 DonovanTheCool
173.  103 Bogdan
174.  102 Andrew Luo
175.  101 Ghost Cuber
176.  98 [email protected]
177.  89 nikodem.rudy
178.  88 Billybong378
179.  87 buzzteam4
180.  86 Apolo
181.  85 audiophile121
182.  80 hotufos
183.  76 [email protected]
184.  73 WoowyBaby
185.  71 toinou06cubing
186.  66 wearephamily1719
187.  65 Aman Kamath
188.  62 topppits
189.  61 goidlon
190.  55 Kal-Flo
191.  53 xbrandationx
192.  48 Andrew_Rizo
193.  46 LolTreeMan
193.  46 daniel678
195.  43 CurlyFries
196.  42 [email protected]
197.  40 abeer1428
198.  35 Zagros
199.  34 Vraj95Soni
200.  30 Cuberstache
201.  29 Theo Leinad
202.  28 Smiles
203.  27 MarkA64
204.  23 cougarscratch
204.  23 davidr
206.  22 J6642
207.  20 elimescube
208.  18 TheodorNordstrand
209.  13 PetrusQuber
210.  11 Sabbir Hossain Soad
211.  4 Chiggers


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2019)

211 competitors this week. And the winner for this week is number 194.

That means our winner this week (tiebreak based on order in above list) is *daniel678!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

